# Toe pain after a long day of boarding?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

So this past monday I spend about 9 hours boarding  . But a little over halfway through I started getting this hot "popping" feeling somewhere around my toes. I knew it was bad but I was having a blast and kept at it. Now four days later there is still pain when my foot moves certain ways. The pain is near the last joint of my second toe and it seems to be on the in/underside. I can really feel it if I lift my heel all the way up and then lift up my toes. Anyone have ideas of what might have caused this, what it is, how I can fix it, and how to avoid it in the future? (and when I can board again hehe).


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Are your toe nails clipped? Also, if it's bugging you this much, you should really go get checked out...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Agreed, keep them toenails bleedingly cut too short. Things to consider could be 1/2 size larger boot or thinner socks. Otherwise you may have the problem I did with a pair of boots when I started, the boot was too narrow for my foot and it caused my foot to try to curl up in a way it shouldn't, causing me some serious pain between my ankle and toes. If you've been riding and especially riding with that pair of boots for a while without problem, you may have some type of stress fracture etc. down there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

How to avoid it in the future? I'd say clip your toe nails pretty short so the bindings dont push on them into your skin and dont put your front binding so tight...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

The answer lies here. I just found out I had this exactly the same symtoms. The second smallest toe hurts sharp pain if foot is stood on the correct way. It has to be "Mortons Neuroma". Most likely the only way to get rid of it without it coming back again if you are ACTIVE in sports is surgery remove it!

http://www.podiatrychannel.com/pod/Images/neuroma.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

is there any significant bruising? if so, you may have sprained your toe. normally on a foot sprain or any broken foot bones, the blood will canal right to your toes and continue to bruise and swell for an abnormal amount of time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

There wasn't any bruising at all. I'm 99.9% sure it was neuroma.


----------



## rick1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good foot support always helps. Keeps your feet at the right place so you don't crush your toes. These insoles are pretty cheap and supposed to be really good, I'll probably order a pair soon.. Shoe Insoles, Orthotics, Arch Supports, Shoe Inserts — SOLE Heat Moldable Custom Insoles & Performance Socks


----------

